# Underground 11/4" Rigid



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Wondering how you guys would approach this job I just looked at…

Background Information
100 amp residential overhead (mast) service with underground 11/4” rigid to panel;
Currently there are 2 CU and 1 bare AL conductors from the meterbase to the panel (about 9 metres underground);
Utility came in and put a recorder on the service at the meter and at the panel for 24 hours each and determined that there was a problem with the cable from the meter to the panel.

I suspect that the bare AL wire has corroded and likely is using the rigid as the neutral.

The owner is about 85 years old…he knows that he is not going to be there much longer and will end up giving the house to his kids, who will likely get rid of it pretty quick. So the message is there, he does not have any money (senior citizen) and does not want to spend any money on a service upgrade or anything like this.

Options / Concerns
My thoughts…the least expensive option for this guy is to pull out the existing conductors and pull in some new CU conductors…I think this is risky because if the bare AL neutral is corroded into this pipe it isn’t coming out. But once I commit to this course of action I am stuck with it.

If the AL is simply broken (corroded in half) that is not a problem, just pull it out from both ends…done.

If the AL gets stuck in the pipe, or if perhaps some small pieces get stuck in the pipe from corrosion, do any of you guys have any thoughts on some type of auger that could be put into the 11/4” to “ream” out the conduit? I have seen (and used) some of those industrial drain cleaning machines and was thinking the steel head on those might be strong enough to loosen or “ream any AL that might be in the pipe, but not aggressive enough to damage the 11/4” rigid and leave with a smooth interior finish.

I have a million options for new service and that sort of stuff…so I don’t need anything on that.

Just looking to give this elderly gentlemen a cost effective “quick fix” so he can live his last few years in his house.

Cheers

John


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Greenlee brush, but I don't see any smaller than 1-1/2 inch. Can you wait until frost is out? It would be cheaper to dig in a new 2 in PVC underground with AL if the counduit is damaged. Pulling new wire in the old pipe and damaging the wire is expensive. It's only 9 meters. It's hard with older customers who have little extra income.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The brush looks like a good option. I am just not sure if it is rigid enough. My concern is that the AL wire has reacted with the steel conduit and portions of the AL might be stuck to the steel conduit. The brush might just "clean" them over as opposed to removing them.

The conduit is buried in cement under the garage floor. For sure if this was buried in dirt, it would already be done...Sorry I forgot to mention that the conduit was buried under the garage floor in concrete. :no:

So I don't think the conduit is damaged...I really think the AL reacted with the steel and the AL has corroded, but it is truly a guess. It is possible (likely) that there may be some surface rust in the conduit although there was nothing apparent at the panel end. I have pulled tons of UG feeders out before, but in all these years, this is the first time I have come across this situation.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Cheers

John


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If the coundit it damaged, it will fail. But maybe not in his lifetime. I use a camera to see into spots like this. The one I use is a







It comes with an extention and will give you a look at a 1/3 to 1/2 of the run from each end.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I definitely thought about running a camera in there...just was not sure if there was one with a long enough whip(?) to see into a 9 meter (30 foot) conduit. I have used the plumbing ones in the past to look at Big O and other suspect ducts, but nothing as small as 11/4".

What is the model number of that camera? I will search the rigid page and see what I come up with.

Cheers

John


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

SeeSnake® micro

3' (Expandable to 30' w/optional extensions)


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there another path to run a new conduit? How about next to the existing one,chip enough crete out of your way and refeed panel. Then just cut old one flush at floor.It might not be pretty but just flex it or bend new pipe in basement to hit panel.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't see why you can't pull the old Al then run a camera snake down there and see if it needs to be augured out. I've run camera snakes down 1 1/4" before.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Any good sewer cleaning or plumbing contractor will have a camera they can run into the conduit.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have used the plumbers for the larger stuff, as I mentioned previously. Was not sure if they had something for 11/4". I guess it is only a phone call away!!!

Thanks for your input guys.

Cheers


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Why pay for cameras and checking... If you're commited to replace the wire then go for it with a a backup plan of mandrel, cutting the concrete or running new conduit.


----------

